

17 Utility / Cloud Computing Companies’ Sitrep - turoczy
http://compositecode.com/2011/12/10/reality-distortion-field-17-companies-sitrep/

======
tricolon
It seems DotCloud was forgotten.

~~~
kordless
And Loggly!

